# 2012 Chevrolet Cruze ECO - Accessories



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the splash guards. I just wish they'd work with the RS side skirts! I'd like to make the back ones work at least, I think those look the best on there.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ya, that really sucks for RS owners. Especially since, from a functionality standpoint, its the fronts you really want (to minimize the spray along the of the vehicle).
I'm not positive, but i do think the rears would at least work.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

ltd edition dashmat. Why?:question:


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I had no idea people still used dashmats!


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

haha, like I said, they aren't every ones favourite thing. I got it for the reasons listed though. I'll probably take it off in a few months out of boredom.


on a side note, after using the mats for a little while now I have notice a big problem with them. On the drivers side, the mats do not come far enough up where you rest your foot to the left of the clutch.

Once the slush and snow hits it should be interesting keep water from dripping down behind the mat.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Another accessory to add to the list!


I just moved from a 'two plate' province (Ontario), to a 'one plate' province (Nova Scotia).

Little did I know, the front licence plate bracket is actually riveted through the bumper!
This is a terrible design. I was excited to have a nice clean front bumper. Oh well. 

So this is the next best thing!

I didn't want anything flashy, so I decided to purchase a steel matte black licence plate with 'CRUZE' embossed on it.

Here are the pics.



























I kept my old 'smoke' clear casing on it to match the rear of the car.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is another one that is quite popular.

This cost $14. Free shipping.
From your key fob, by simply holding the unlock/lock button for 3 seconds, it will simultaneously open/close all four windows.
You simply plug it in and the install is done.

I can't count how many times I have shut of my car only to realize that not all of the windows are shut. Or come out to a scorching car in the summer when this little gadget could alleviate these problems.

CAR Auto Canbus Window Closer Remote Controller FOR Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2012 | eBay


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^anybody know if this works with the autostart feature?


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

After dropping my key for about the 1000th time, I did a quick search for cases.

Here is another little cheap accessory.










Camaro Cruze Malibu Chevy Chevrolet GM Keyless Remote Cover Jacket Skin 2013 12 | eBay


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't know if this is classified as an accessory, but they are aftermarket, so I think they count.

Easy install.

Main headlight/high beam clip is plug and play.
Halo, LED, Signal and resistor will require a bit of 'know-how' to wire up properly.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is a consolidated list of accessories in this thread to date (plus a new one)

1. Door sill scuff plates


























2. Dashmat









3. OEM Mudflaps

















4. Weathertech Digifit Floorliner









5. 'CRUZE' novelty plate









5. AUTO up down window 









6. Key case









7. Projector headlights















Descriptions of each are in previous posts.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Apparently you like to spend $$ on yer cruzen cool !


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

8. Sunglasses holder (cost me $3.00 on ebay w/ free shipping. holds my RayBans perfectly)


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

some great subtle additions! good job! i JUST ordered the window module tonight! 

keep us posted on the good work!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> I just thought I would post a few pics of accessories available for the Cruze for anyone interested!
> 
> The first pics are of 'ltd edition dashmat'. I know they aren't everyone's favourite thing, but they do serve multiple purposes.
> 
> ...


I like that dash mat. I thought about something like this awhile back. Where did u get it and how much? If u don't mind me asking. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

$40 at Custom Dash Board Covers - Dashmat

I'd highly recommend the Ltd Edition version if you have a cloth dash. I find it matches up quite well.


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

also, how is the lighting output from those headlights?


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm happy with the output.

The intensity and colouring is the same as stock, except it is more concentrated on the road with the projectors.
A definite improvement for low-beams

The high-beams appear less intense to me, however have a much further throw down the road. Slightly narrower than stock as well.

Overall, the lighting is better than stock in my opinion. Plus they are sexy.


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

awesome! and i know the pics wouldnt do it justice, BUT how bout some pics at night with the lights on from inside the cabin?  and then outside the car with those awesome running lights


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

How are those dash mats mounted? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> How are those dash mats mounted?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Just Velc ro.
they are made to conform to the dash, so they really don't move much even without Velcro. with it, there is no movement.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

ChevyAllDay said:


> awesome! and i know the pics wouldnt do it justice, BUT how bout some pics at night with the lights on from inside the cabin?  and then outside the car with those awesome running lights


 I'll try and get some pictures up soon.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> Just Velc ro.
> they are made to conform to the dash, so they really don't move much even without Velcro. with it, there is no movement.


So it shouldn't slide off even if I didn't want to put the velcro on

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

no, it wouldn't slide i don't think.

they come rolled up though if when shipped, so you may need something holding it in place for the first 24hrs or so, just to get it to sit flat.


----------

